# Conselhos para estação doméstica até 50€



## pt_curious (1 Mar 2013 às 17:32)

Boa tarde,

Tomei conhecimento deste fórum ao pesquisar um pouco sobre estações metereológicas.
Eu sou um completo leigo na matéria e confesso que não sabia que havia um mundo tão completo de material deste tipo e com tanta gente a ser especialista na matéria, como encontrei aqui no fórum. 

Assim queria pedir a vossa ajuda na escolha de uma estação meterológica doméstica, sem nada de especial. Basicamente o meu objectivo era ter um aparelho em casa que medisse a temperatura do quarto do bebé. No entanto depois de pesquisar um pouco vi que há vários aparelhos que dão para ter vários sensores e sem fios. Assim pensei que seria interessante por exemplo ter 3 sensores espalhados pela casa, ou eventualmente ter um lá fora. Aquilo que eu gostava de medir era temperatura e humidade. 

Pesquisei em redcoon.pt e pixmania.pt e existe uma grande variedade de estações que me deixaram muito confuso. Assim, gostaria de pedir a vossa ajuda para escolher uma estação. Tenho o objectivo de gastar menos de 50€.
Tenho visto algumas que têm gráficos históricos que me parecem interessantes, no entanto normalmente esses gráficos são de pressão atmosférica, algo que sendo um leigo, nem sei para que serve. Ah, o objectivo não é ter previsões, é mais para ter o presente e eventualmente o passado.

Passo assim a descrever em resumo o pretendido:

Orçamento: 50€
O que medir: temperatura e humidade
Onde: Pelo menos num quarto, mas idealmente em vários locais, sem fios.
Nice to have: Histórico de temperaturas/humidades
Onde comprar? Em qualquer sítio fisico ou online.

Será que me podem ajudar?
Muito obrigado,
Pt_curious


----------



## Migas (1 Mar 2013 às 18:26)

Olá

Costuma aparecer no Lidl uma estação muito interessante por 50Eur.
A Auriol H13726, a Balance RF-WS-100, a Hama EWS-1500 e a Meteoscan.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/285985-post908.html
http://www.astrosurf.com/re/auriol_weather_station_20101231_mosaic.jpg

Temp. e humidade interior
Temp e humidade exterior sem fio
Velocidade e direcção do vento sem fio
Precipitação acumulada sem fio

1ab
Luis



pt_curious disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tomei conhecimento deste fórum ao pesquisar um pouco sobre estações metereológicas.
> Eu sou um completo leigo na matéria e confesso que não sabia que havia um mundo tão completo de material deste tipo e com tanta gente a ser especialista na matéria, como encontrei aqui no fórum.
> ...


----------



## pt_curious (4 Mar 2013 às 16:58)

Boa tarde,

Uma vez que neste momento, salvo erro meu, não tem nenhuma à venda, o que vos parece esta: Labs BL 508 Total  em confronto com esta: TFA 35.1102.01 .

Já vi que a primeira tem sensor exterior e a segunda não... mas na realidade também a temperatura exterior não é o meu maior foco, preferia ter um sensor por cada divisão da casa. No entanto este sensor de exterior só mede temperatura e não a humidade. 

Tenho também outra questão, será que isto é rápido a medir? Ou seja, se eu agarrar na estação e levar para outra divisão, isto actualiza os valores rapidamente e correctamente?

Têm outras sugestões de estações deste género?

Muito obrigado,
Pt_curious


----------

